# table leg tapering jig



## tommy8670 (Dec 15, 2012)

Does anyone have a simple way to make a jig to taper table legs? I have tried on my own and never get all legs the same. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HandyNative (Aug 23, 2012)

http://youtu.be/pIc1m5s-jiE

YouTube vid on Charles Neil's tapering jig. I have one that is similar and works out great for me.

A fellow with the inventiveness of Albert Einstein and the attention span of Daffy Duck


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...691&qsubts=1355935185124&q=tapering+jig+plans


----------



## tommy8670 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you both very much. Both look as they will work great


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

HandyNative said:


> http://youtu.be/pIc1m5s-jiE
> 
> YouTube vid on Charles Neil's tapering jig. I have one that is similar and works out great for me.
> 
> A fellow with the inventiveness of Albert Einstein and the attention span of Daffy Duck


That's one slick looking jig


----------



## MrSlurpee (Nov 15, 2012)

Here is a picture of mine. It's pretty basic and really easy to use. The two clamps help hold the legs down and the featherboard helps me make the same cuts over and over again without having to adjust with each leg. It cost me maybe 50 bucks total to make. 

I just mark on the bottom where I want the taper to start and line that up with the edge. Then I mark where I want the taper to end and I line that up with an edge. You can find any number of YouTube videos on how to use it. For someone on a budget, this one works great and outside of the clamps, featherboard and T track, its made from scraps.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

not sure if you made one yet, but I looked at this one awhile back, and it appears to be very friendly for repeat cuts, and can be used for other purposes besides.

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/609/taper-jig.pdf


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I used to use the scissor type, but I felt unsure of myself while using. I just bought this and it works great.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21731&site=ROCKLER


----------

